# How to make laptop monitor off and use CRT only in X?

## Tatsh

First of all, I must say I have the worst of the bunch: ati-drivers. I am looking to have one configuration where X completely ignores my laptop's monitor and only works with the CRT port of my laptop. I have a 19" WS screen that can do 1400x1050 resolution, meanwhile my 15.4" laptop screen can only 1280x800. I would hope that after achieving the "shut-off and enable", that X would assume resolutions up to and including the native 1400x1050 pixels of the 19".

Here is my current xorg.conf (generated by aticonfig --initial --force to fix previous problems with dual-head configuration):

```

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection
```

I am pretty sure xorg.conf just needs to be slightly modified for this to work. The resultant configuration is one that I would just switch manually, so I'd have two xorg.confs, one for regular mode, and one for CRT only mode. There might be some options specific to ati-drivers/fglrx. That is why I mentioned it.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

----------

## nelchael

Run 

```
xrandr
```

 to get output names, for example: 

```
$ xrandr

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 1280 x 1280

VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 331mm x 207mm

   1280x800       59.9*+

   1024x768       60.0

   800x600        60.3

   640x480        59.9

TV disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

And disable one of them:

```
xrandr --output LVDS --off
```

----------

